

Anyone have a good replacement for Sparrow? - jtriest

I've really enjoyed Sparrow Mail on my desktop, and now am looking for a solid replacement. Any suggestions? I hate the native web gmail interface, and Sparrow looked awesome and got search perfect (unlike mail.app)
======
LoganCale
I have yet to find anything that works as well in the areas I prefer Sparrow
for—namely, ease of rapidly labeling and archiving messages. I use a number of
labels for just about every message, to organize messages from/regarding each
particular client, etc., or all my order receipts, or web service registration
notifications. As such, Sparrow's contextual menu-based labeling made this
really easy, and the ability to Archive and Label is something I haven't seen
any other desktop client do, which is really unfortunate, because it saves a
lot of time when going through a long list of email. Additionally, it's one of
the few desktop clients which separates the concepts of archiving and deleting
(going through Mail.app, it's very annoying to do actual deleting, and you
have to delete it multiple times to get a message really gone).

Postbox is the closest I've found, but it doesn't get all the above correct in
the way I prefer, and which Sparrow implemented well. I've bought a license
for it regardless, in the hope that I can perhaps get used to it when Sparrow
ends up dying down the road, but… I'd prefer a few refinements to the labeling
and archiving process.

~~~
jtriest
thanks! let me know how postbox works for you. any info on it's search
ability?

